
Ask HN: “tools wiki” - GmeSalazar
Is there anything like a curated list or Wiki of Software Engineering tools; a place where you&#x27;d go to see what tools are used for a given task. For instance, tools for Configuration Management, frameworks for Web dev, Database systems, etc.
======
rpeden
The awesome lists you'll find on Github sound like they might be what you
want, e.g. awesome-docker, awesome-flask, awesome-elixir, etc etc.

You can find a curated master list of awesome lists here:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

~~~
GmeSalazar
Thanks for sharing, that list of lists is great.

------
p_b_r
Zeef appears to have curation down to a science:
[https://zeef.com/](https://zeef.com/)

Examples: [https://linux.zeef.com](https://linux.zeef.com) and
[https://databases.zeef.com](https://databases.zeef.com)

~~~
GmeSalazar
Thanks for sharing!

------
stephenr
Honestly I'd much prefer to see more "comparison" type sites/pages.

Saying "use X for config management" does nothing but create a culture of
followers who have no real idea why they do what they do.

Instead, pick a topic and try learning about the pros and cons of the
available tools/solutions, and then consider the implications of using it for
your environment (or for different types of environments if you do client work
for example, and then experiment with it.

~~~
GmeSalazar
Definitely. What I was looking for was a quick way to see what tools are
trending in given niches. Stackshare achieves that.

------
yonasb
We've got a good number of tools on StackShare
[https://stackshare.io/categories](https://stackshare.io/categories)

~~~
GmeSalazar
This is also great, thanks for sharing. Very informative without being
overwhelming.

------
kluck
What is the purpose of such lists? Aren't you just going to search via google
or directly on github anyway?

My point is: A list is not worth much, if the criteria used for selecting the
list's items, are not clearly stated.

